# Any previous Droid X users?



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

The screen on my Droid X cracked yesterday and I am wanting to see if it would be worth it to switch to the Dinc2. I'm hoping there are some Dinc2 owners that had the Droid X previously that could tell me if it is worth the switch. TIA.


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang. Thought I backed out of the Developer forum. Mods please move for me. -.-


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved


Thanks! Will have to be more careful from now on.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a DX and loved the DX. The dinc2 is a great phone if you are getting it under warranty or as an insurance replacement, but if you are going to buy, I would get a Bionic. That said, the DX was great, but there is NO lag with this phone, exploit to root and replace recovery, so no locked bootloader worries, and I just plugged into the charger with 34% left after 54 hours with light usage. I usually get about 30 out of it with heavy usage. The DX would have been dead at 10 with the same usage. I also have never had the phone just reboot or shut off on me. Very stable and I run stock speed and it is fast enough, but you can literally double the clock speed with some kernels and it is stable on most devices.

Only cons:
No HDMI (not a big deal for me)
Antennas are in the battery door and don't seem to give as good a signal as the DX. Moto phones for Verizon have the best radios and reception by far.
Screen is a bit smaller, but I don't notice after a day.

I am incredibly happy with the dinc2 coming from the DX. The DX has a bigger dev base, but there are plenty of options out there with the dinc2.

If you are getting for free and not wasting an upgrade in doing so, then by all means, it is a great device. Just don't spend money on it (unless it is ins. deductible). Buy a Bionic or use a backup phone for a month or two and see what else comes.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I should add this is my first HTC Android and their build quality has improved much since the old Windows Mobile 5 days. Still not up to the rock solid metal build of a DX, but feels nice and solid. Oh and the camera takes nicer pics than the DX.


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I had a DX and loved the DX. The dinc2 is a great phone if you are getting it under warranty or as an insurance replacement, but if you are going to buy, I would get a Bionic. That said, the DX was great, but there is NO lag with this phone, exploit to root and replace recovery, so no locked bootloader worries, and I just plugged into the charger with 34% left after 54 hours with light usage. I usually get about 30 out of it with heavy usage. The DX would have been dead at 10 with the same usage. I also have never had the phone just reboot or shut off on me. Very stable and I run stock speed and it is fast enough, but you can literally double the clock speed with some kernels and it is stable on most devices.
> 
> Only cons:
> No HDMI (not a big deal for me)
> ...


I used and upgrade but not my new every 2 upgrade and with my corporate discount I picked it up for the same price it would have cost me to get the Droid X replaced via insurance. I thought about the bionic but that would have cost me 250 instead of 100 hence the decision to pick this phone up. Got it yesterday and I've already rooted and am running MIUI with Tiamats kernel. However since there is more that i can do with this puppy I'm sure i wont be staying there. I definitely like this phone. I feel that it was a worthwhile investment. Although it took me a while to get the root exploit to actually take.

Also, what are you running to get the awesome batt life?


----------



## Kinjo28 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah i am i had my x for ever and all bells and whistles .. i just got the dinc2 and got to play with it i came from an eris to the droid x to this .. its soo much different than the moto as far a ui but its seems to be pretty sweet so far how are the devs i recognize one or 2 , . how is the commuity here ?


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

So far so good but I've only had my Dinc2 for a day now  The hardest part for me was getting the root method to work. Once i got it working though it was quick and simple to install some roms and kernels.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Making sure the community was as good as the dx was my concern too.

Sent from my Incredible Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow. How many DX users switched to Dinc2? Lol. I had the X then the X2 and then back to X for all the Dev. Now I rock the Dinc2 and I actually really like it. I spent 250 just to play with a HTC. Got it from craigslist from Verizon employee. Its brand new and came with an otter box case. I got the root to take pretty quick and then loaded MIUI with SetCPU. Last night I hit 3277 on quadrant standard. I was pretty tucking happy. Today I used the SetCPU all day maxed out...Google music...texting and phone calls and web browsing.. I got about 10 hours of battery life. It was at 20% when I finally plugged it in. I'm totally happy. Droid X is about the same minus the hot ass battery when you overclock. Could someone point me to a thread about returning to stock? Do I just load the gingerbread RUU (PG32IMG.zip)? Do I lose root?


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

clarker86 said:


> I used and upgrade but not my new every 2 upgrade and with my corporate discount I picked it up for the same price it would have cost me to get the Droid X replaced via insurance. I thought about the bionic but that would have cost me 250 instead of 100 hence the decision to pick this phone up. Got it yesterday and I've already rooted and am running MIUI with Tiamats kernel. However since there is more that i can do with this puppy I'm sure i wont be staying there. I definitely like this phone. I feel that it was a worthwhile investment. Although it took me a while to get the root exploit to actually take.
> 
> Also, what are you running to get the awesome batt life?


I am using the exact same setup actually. I have MIUI (GO Launcher over top, don't like the MIUI launcher) and Tiamat 1.1.2. I run stock speed settings on Smartass governor. I do have my low speed dropped to 192 though. I was surprised how much time the phone used it. I have data on, 3 gmail accounts that always sync, twitter every 15 min and fb 30 min, wifi on all the time (connected when at home). With moderate usage I am at 51% after 35 hours 46 min. That is mostly wifi yesterday though with about 8 hours of that away from wifi on 3g. Given that is only about 2.5 hours of display usage time. Probably about an hour or two of Spotify in there too. I think this phone just sips battery power.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Im waiting for my dinc2 to be delivered tomorrow. I was tired of having so many issues with the x. I was on my 6 replacement this time I do not have any media sound. Having issues with the headphone jack. I got free upgrade by verizon as a replacement for the x, if you want to call it a upgrade or a down grade.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

X is great phone. Dinc2 is even better replacement..


----------

